# 2 Rhoms Same Tank



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

Found this on youtube


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

its nice to see people try things. just too bad we know it wont work out


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh yeah, that's just a ticking timebomb. 
I wonder if the guy even has a clue.

He ought to entitle this video "2 rhoms, 1 tank."


----------



## thaos95 (Feb 8, 2010)

hopefully they get separated. What a waste

in the other video, you can see them going at it


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks like in the other video he's got a pygo in with the Rhom...


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

the small one is stressed out, look at how fast it's breathing as compare to the big rhom.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

it will end badly eventually


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

you can clearly see the smaller ones heavy breathing, he doesnt like the sittuation at all


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, the OP that posted the video said that he did indeed seperate them...but why even do this in the first place?!...the smaller rhom on the left was *SEVERLY* stressed out and not to mention that nasty chimple from constantly banging up against the glass (probably trying to escape from the bigger rhom)...


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Idiot


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

as soon as that larger rhom got close to the smaller one you can tell it stressed its ass out............. sad


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

It sucks watching these. Growing up in northern michigan, it took me years to get my hands on a rhombeus. Not an easy thing to come by up there. 
Watching some dude just roll the dice with them is aggravating...even if he could walk into a LFS near him and bring home 10.

I admire the hobbyist who really goes after a serra co-hab. Especially one that goes after a rhom co-hab. 
The whole "Who Dares, Wins" thing.... 
But only those that are truely ready to tackle something as big as that. And just sticking two rhoms in a 120...one outweighing the other by three times, is not one of those keepers.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

bad idea


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

He is standing in his underwear..... Title should be: "2 Rhoms, 1 tank and me in my underwear"


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

9months ago it was the big rhom & a pygo(he was on right track,shoulda had more pygos though) he had the two rhoms together at least 5 months from the other videos he has up.little one does have a nasty chimple, but not all the videos does he look stressed. One with lil guy on right side of tank working the glass & playing in the bubbles(while big rhom isn't even near him) big rhom swims right behind him n he don't dash to other end of tank or even freakout. Oh sh*t he's breathing heavy. Big deal! He's not breathing heavy I all the videos.you think if he was in the wild he'd never have a stressful moment? That lil guys fins look perfect & not once in any of this guys video does it show bigger rhom doing anything more than just swimming casually. I give this guy props!at very least 4-5months & not a single fin nip.funny sh*t all you haters, cryn cause this guy was pulling something off that YOUR scared to do.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

BRUNER247 said:


> 9months ago it was the big rhom & a pygo(he was on right track,shoulda had more pygos though) he had the two rhoms together at least 5 months from the other videos he has up.little one does have a nasty chimple, but not all the videos does he look stressed. One with lil guy on right side of tank working the glass & playing in the bubbles(while big rhom isn't even near him) big rhom swims right behind him n he don't dash to other end of tank or even freakout. Oh sh*t he's breathing heavy. Big deal! He's not breathing heavy I all the videos.*you think if he was in the wild he'd never have a stressful moment? *That lil guys fins look perfect & not once in any of this guys video does it show bigger rhom doing anything more than just swimming casually. I give this guy props!at very least 4-5months & not a single fin nip.funny sh*t all you haters, cryn cause this guy was pulling something off that YOUR scared to do.


In the wild it could swim away and distance itself unlike in a "glass box" so you've called it being unatural. 
So how can you now compare to rhoms in the wild to two in a 120gal

Haters being scared??? People just have more common sense then to try this in a tank as small as a 120gal, but I can see why youd agree with it since your a fan of small overstocked tanks, but not everyone is.

Any serra cohab should be attempted in no less then a standard 180gal, but bigger is obviously better.

If I were to ever attempt a rhom cohab it would consist of 3-4in rhoms and atleast 7-8 of them, not large rhoms that have been solo for such a long time.
This way they can get used to eachother from a younger age, remember that like even with pygos the longer they are kept solo the harder it will be to group them.

Losses would be expected but if it is only one aggressor I would remove him if possible.

I have not seen the other videos but IMO 2 is also not a very good number, and if you can only get two then at least throw some reds in there as a distraction, I'm sure that none of them would mess with the rhoms especially if added smaller.

In that video the rhom looks stressed so I give it a


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree with what your sayn ******. But everyone haten on this guy when he has multiple videos up. Months apart.lil guy looks good in all of them. Just seeing him breathing heavy for 45seconds can tell you nothing about how stressed that fish is. Guy could be stressing him videotaping him, coulda just got done cleaning glass, digging uneaten food out. Who knows!I look at the fish its self.in none of the videos does either fish looked bullied or nipped on. I don't see that lil guy freaking out when big guys near.besides breathing heavy he don't looked stressed at all to me. That's why I don't consider him breathing heavy a problem.but again I'm only seeing them for 45sec-3 minutes at a time just like everyone else.but can't deny lil guy looks great in all the videos other than the chimple. How can you say I'm a fan of overstocking? I've had up to 6 rbp in a 6' tank.is that overstocking? 1-8"Gatf & 1-5"dat in 5' tank.is this overstocking? I have a 6' & or a 8' tank waiting for my macs. So don't act you know how I be doing it if you don't even have a clue about my setups.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm not knocking it, if it works for you then great which it obviously is with all your breeding ect...

Glad to hear your getting a larger tank for your macs, they gonna love it and hopefully do well together









What are your thoughts on the way I would cohab the rhoms? Do you agree or would you do it differently?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

IMO you'd have way better luck than this guy for sure!if I were to try serras(rhoms) it would be exactly how you'd do it, but I think at very least 500gal(big ft print) or a diy type tank. I'm actually very surprised this guys pulling this off with the size difference & amount of fish ect. This guy has several videos on the same you-tube page & the next, months apart. Take away the breathing heavy n that fish looks awesome.no bites or even fin nips.I've seen plenty of pygos look way worse & these are rhoms!you all should be giving this guy props! I've had the 6' & 8' tanks waiting, before I even bought my golds. Guy on other site has pygos & rhom in tank. I think this would be easier than multiple rhoms. Maybe multiple rhom & a pygo group?guy in Europe had huge rhom, lil rhom, sanchezi,or spilo or two, plus a red terror, & a another little Cichlid(that actually stayed within inches of the huge rhom)the enemy of my enemy is my friend type deal. Its on P-central check it out. You don't know if its never tried! ****** if it works for me. Wtf I've had 4 rbp in a 135gal all summer only recently I've added two younger ones. All my fish have more than enough room! Your tank has more fish per gallon than mine so again I don't know why you tryn to make it out that all my stock is overcrowded.


----------

